# The beauty of it all



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Well tonight we had a very good training night. Jay and Matt both had to work. Well guys your decoy jobs may very well be taken over by MY GIRLS. Christine, Rebecca and Amber. Although Christine didn't get to do any I bet she would be as good as the other two. Fantastic job girls. ( wish I had a vidoe camera) Amber worked Maza and Rebecca worked Tate. It was all prey work and they did great. I got Bentley out and they both took bites from him. Then I took Lexus out and had Rebecca go to the middle of the field. I sent Lexus, I'm not sure I correctly heard what came out of Rebecca's mouth. I dare not repete it, I may be wrong. Then I told her to run, the escape bite, she did run and then, I can't repete that either. They seemed to have had fun, I know I did. I didn't know girls could move like that. Rebecca, does Bentley bite hard? Thanks girls I had a great time and I know you all did too. Ya'll made my day complete. Thanks


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Jerry, SHHHHH


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

that has to be repeated in july


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Steve, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh yeah he can.


----------



## Rebecca Santana (May 16, 2007)

whoa I guess that wasn't suppose to be kept quiet Jerry! hahaha dang oh and yes Bently does bite hard. I wouldn't count on a repeat in July. The best part for me was loving it even though I never anticipated having any fear of dogs until I saw that look in Bently eyes and running and seeing Lexus come at me! While I worked through the fear forced adrenaline rush I had an even more profound respect for those that decoy and feel the job is best left to the professionals! LOL


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

You girls are great sports, I HAVE to hand it to you Rebecca always remember you have taken a bite from one of the hardest biting GSD out there, Bentley. THE sire to my next pup.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> You girls are great sports, I HAVE to hand it to you Rebecca always remember you have taken a bite from one of the hardest biting GSD out there, Bentley. THE sire to my next pup.


"Girls" might be the operative word there..... as in "young." My first experience in a bite suit a few weeks ago taught me that advanced age isn't a big advantage in that activity.

I admire you all, very sincerely!


----------

